# Snake-proofing my yard



## ChloeMarie (Apr 9, 2011)

As I can see, everybody here is a snake lover... I am sorry to say, but I am not. I am not a snake person at all! I do, however, have respect for these critters so I'm trying to look for a safe, harmless way of keeping them out of my yard and shed, as I have 2 small dogs and fear for their safety. I've read about "solar snake repellers" and like devices and can see they are useless. Does anybody know of any safe ways to repell them that won't harm them? As I'm not a snake expert, I can't say for sure what breed the snakes are, but I've been told the snakes I've crossed in my yard and shed are Carpet Pythons and Brown snakes?? They were quite large too... Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks


----------



## saximus (Apr 9, 2011)

You have nothing to fear from carpets but I understand the fear. How big is the yard? Your best bet is to try to eliminate anything they could use to hide in/under. You could also try running some snake mesh around the base of your fences. That may stop the browns. The carpets will still easily climb over it though


----------



## Nathan_T (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Chloe, I can definitely understand not wanting brown snakes in the yard. 

This thread has some good info on it if you skip the bit with the elitist rambling- http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/snakes-backyard-101999/. I wouldn't go past the first page, it just descends into a flamewar. 

No doubt others will be a long with better advice though.


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 9, 2011)

Constructing a physical barrier, keeping debris to a minimum (leaf litter, logs, tin etc), regularly mowing your lawns etc are pretty much your best ways of snake-proofing, but unfortunately like contraception there's no 100% guarantee really, as borders and fences are purely a human thing. Your best bet would be keeping your dogs indoors at night and just keeping an eye out as well as taking the above precautions. Snakes are ambush predators and if there's nowhere to ambush from it makes it a little more difficult. I'm sure there are plenty on here who can add more to this.


----------



## Serpentess (Apr 9, 2011)

Good to see you're seeking a solution, however, there's no real way to snake proof your yard. Usually people will either just tell you to keep your dogs inside or move to another location. It's not cheap or simple, but something that may help to prevent so many snakey visitors is to get yourself a fence that goes into the ground and is rather tall. It's not going to 100% guarantee a snake free yard, but it will make it a mission for them to find a way in, so they may just move on to someone else's yard instead.


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't blame you about disliking the Brown snakes.
I love pythons but will NEVER own vens.

Here is a link that I think will help you out.

It seems to be fairly comprehensive.

Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia - SNAKE-PROOFING FENCES


----------



## ChloeMarie (Apr 9, 2011)

It's a fairly big yard. There is a tiny creek behind the house and I live in Collinsville which is semi-bushland so I can understand why there are so many hanging around! We've cleaned up the yard and the shed, knocked down all the tall grass etc but there are still heaps around. Are there any sort of "housewife" methods like stuff I can sprinkle along the fence line or something?? I have no idea what I'm on about, just guessing


----------



## Serpentess (Apr 9, 2011)

The link that Akwendi gave you has a bunch of different herbs and products that supposedly repel snakes, you could give them I go but I wouldn't be too hopeful.


----------



## ChloeMarie (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, thanks!! My fence is actually concreted into the ground and is 6ft high but isn't fine mesh. Thanks for the links, will check them out now


----------



## Nathan_T (Apr 9, 2011)

Unfortunately not. Some flour or sand on the fence line may tell you how they're getting in. But aside from major actions (i.e new fence, moving) there's not going to be a lot you can do sorry.


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 9, 2011)

ChloeMarie said:


> It's a fairly big yard. There is a tiny creek behind the house and I live in Collinsville which is semi-bushland so I can understand why there are so many hanging around! We've cleaned up the yard and the shed, knocked down all the tall grass etc but there are still heaps around. Are there any sort of "housewife" methods like stuff I can sprinkle along the fence line or something?? I have no idea what I'm on about, just guessing



What about sectioning off a 'safe area' for dogs and people? For example the area you all most commonly use, which is presumably where you can clean up easily and away from the creek.


----------



## ChloeMarie (Apr 9, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> What about sectioning off a 'safe area' for dogs and people? For example the area you all most commonly use, which is presumably where you can clean up easily and away from the creek.


 
The creek is behind us like behind the fence, I understand it's an attraction to snakes so close to the house but it's actually outside our yard. I thought of sectioning off some yard, however the shed is down the back against the fence :/ and we use it often as we keep our bikes and tools etc in there.The dogs have the concreted patio area to take refuge under but it's not quite big enough for the two of them. I'm thinking I'm just going to have to deal with my slithery friends and be vigilant in keeping a closer eye on my pups... :/


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 9, 2011)

I would have given the same advise of clearing the debris and low vegetation and cutting grass in the vicinity of your house. But now hearing you live in semi bushland, this makes it a little harder.

Living in bushland you are always going to encounter snakes, unfortunately it will be unavoidable. Also i think the risk of a snakeproof fence is if one ro two do manage to get in your yard then they are trapped in! Rather than being able to pass through.

I would do what Nighthawk suggested. Enclose a small section of your yard.


----------



## longqi (Apr 9, 2011)

In Bali a lot of the locals use those little 'moth balls' you put in cupboards, crushed up and sprinkled outside on the fenceline
[dont remember exactly what they are called]


----------



## ChloeMarie (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh yes, Napthalene. I currently have that all around the perimeter of my house in little containers to try and reduce the number of geckos and green frogs, it's like a plague at my house! Yes, snakes aren't my only critter problem...


----------



## wranga (Apr 9, 2011)

maybe move from the bush area to the concrete city


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 9, 2011)

if your in Collinsville qld , atleast u have a cool naming creek " carpet snake creek "
if u dont like all the native animals coming into your backyard then maybe u should move ? as they were there first


----------



## spotlight (Apr 9, 2011)

JAS101 said:


> if your in Collinsville qld , atleast u have a cool naming creek " carpet snake creek "
> if u dont like all the native animals coming into your backyard then maybe u should move ? as they were there first


 yes and i know that sign at the crossing has been replaced so many times in the last couple of years lol.
( i find the best way to keep snakes out of your yard is to become a snake lover ,all my nabours get snakes in their yards and because id love that i never get any lol)


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 9, 2011)

You could start a playdate thing for the local kids and let them run around, would take the attention off your dogs 

Sorry, bad taste, I think the others are right, just be aware and reduce the risks. We have had a number of huge browns living in the dry wall fences right next to the house on the farm, one was never a prob and stayed for half a summer, a few other ones got too close so we moved them and they never had a go at the dogs but the dogs dont go near them (except the crazy jack russel). Just make sure your fence is good and should be ok. Good luck.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 9, 2011)

ChloeMarie said:


> As I can see, everybody here is a snake lover... I am sorry to say, but I am not. I am not a snake person at all! I do, however, have respect for these critters so I'm trying to look for a safe, harmless way of keeping them out of my yard and shed, as I have 2 small dogs and fear for their safety. I've read about "solar snake repellers" and like devices and can see they are useless. Does anybody know of any safe ways to repell them that won't harm them? As I'm not a snake expert, I can't say for sure what breed the snakes are, but I've been told the snakes I've crossed in my yard and shed are Carpet Pythons and Brown snakes?? They were quite large too... Any help would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks


 

hi chloemarie,i remove snakes professionally and part of my job is i do quotes and give advice on snakeproofing yards,and with out seeing your yard and the exact species that come into your yard its going to be hard to give you complete advice ,but i can tell you lots of people will tell you what DOESNT work ridiculous things like mothballs crushed up ***? and those stupid snake repellers.
It comes down mainly to common sense creating barriers which keep out terrestrial snakes like browns but if there not done properly snakes can wander in where you didnt expect and get trapped in your yard from the barriers.there not going to stop pythons though but really there harmless so not a priority.
By far the most effective way of protecting small dogs is to train them NOT to attack wildlife,which is very possible as dogs respond so well to conditioning techniques.
The only other alternative is to move somewhere with no snakes,i know peolple who have done this.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 9, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> hi chloemarie,i remove snakes professionally and part of my job is i do quotes and give advice on snakeproofing yards,and with out seeing your yard and the exact species that come into your yard its going to be hard to give you complete advice ,but i can tell you lots of people will tell you what DOESNT work ridiculous things like mothballs crushed up ***? and those stupid snake repellers.
> It comes down mainly to common sense creating barriers which keep out terrestrial snakes like browns but if there not done properly snakes can wander in where you didnt expect and get trapped in your yard from the barriers.there not going to stop pythons though but really there harmless so not a priority.
> By far the most effective way of protecting small dogs is to train them NOT to attack wildlife,which is very possible as dogs respond so well to conditioning techniques.
> The only other alternative is to move somewhere with no snakes,i know peolple who have done this.





Spot on except for jack russell's. Well ours anyway hahaha.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 9, 2011)

oh man every week i am at the 24hr vet hospital near where i live and there is always a jack russel thats been smashed by a brown or black,and its usually not there first time!!! some have been treated numerous times and costed about 2 or 3 GRAND each time!!!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 9, 2011)

yeah they are little snake hunters, thats just what they do. we have had a couple that come back with huge snakes to the point where they can hardly drag them, its a weird thing to see. we have also had a couple that just have never come back. the working dogs dont go near snakes. im in the city now though, with two spoilt dogs, wouldnt leave the couch for a brown.


----------



## WomaPythons (Apr 9, 2011)

jack russells i had 1 in adelaide and he was bringing blueys in all the time and would get them and roll on them rubbing everythin into the carpet


----------



## giglamesh (Apr 9, 2011)

if you can get you hands on some spinosaurus urine im sure that would work, it scares away tyrannosaurus rex's so im sure a brown snake will run


----------



## sookie (Apr 10, 2011)

Rang my nan to ask her for any 'home remedies' and the best she had was brown pickling vinegar.they don't like the smell and it supposedly mildly tingles,not in a good way.if you can bear the smell,and your poor neighbors.i would recommend to use a barrier of creosoak pine logs along the bottom of you fence.Nothing likes that crap,just don't rub your eyes or get it on your skin cos you will know.


----------



## Stilla (Jun 13, 2011)

Oil around your fenceline will repel them. no guarantees


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Jun 13, 2011)

if someone invents a real snake repellent they will become instent billionaires because nothing will prevent snakes from coming into your yard my sergestion is have a redbelly black snake it will eat the browns and what ever other snake you find


----------



## happyherps (Jun 13, 2011)

my great great grandma always used to have snakes at her place and all she had were fences good enough to keep cows out so basically not a fence she is surrounded by heavy bush on 3 sides she had everything dont know why her remedies worked but the did there hasnt been a snake around fo over 10 yrs and i thought she was ****tin me when she first did it i was sure it wouldnt work but 10yrs later and havent seen even a whisper of snake since she did it so snake proofing according to grandma: 1.tidy up your yard 2. plant a heap of geraniums 3.sit back and watch them grow hey i didnt believe it at first but there has not been snakes there since she did it 10 yrs ago so as far as i am concerned the proof is in the pud


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 13, 2011)

happyherps said:


> my great great grandma always used to have snakes at her place and all she had were fences good enough to keep cows out so basically not a fence she is surrounded by heavy bush on 3 sides she had everything dont know why her remedies worked but the did there hasnt been a snake around fo over 10 yrs and i thought she was ****tin me when she first did it i was sure it wouldnt work but 10yrs later and havent seen even a whisper of snake since she did it so snake proofing according to grandma: 1.tidy up your yard 2. plant a heap of geraniums 3.sit back and watch them grow hey i didnt believe it at first but there has not been snakes there since she did it 10 yrs ago so as far as i am concerned the proof is in the pud


 
The biggest thing with that idea is that your cleaning up the yard. If they have very few places to hide they will keep moving. If they can hide in the bush next door they will stay there instead of the open. 
Snakes don't normally whisper the normally use their outside voice.


----------



## Boidae (Jun 13, 2011)

Your lucky as, I would love to get snakes in my yard  
There are a few things you can do, most have already been mentioned.
-Cut the grass regularly.
-Get rid of any rubbish piles, loose debris ect. 
-Get rid of any mice or rats, dont use rat bait though. No source of food = no snakes.
-If possible, train your dogs to keep away from snakes. 
Its always the curious little doggies sticking their noses where they shouldnt. 

If you get browns in your yard, maybe you should buy a red bellied black


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 13, 2011)

It's a shame you don't like snakes, but its good that youbrespect them and don't want to kill them like most people 
Yeah just try to reduce the rat populations in your garden and house, and keep your grass cut short as many venomous snakes such as brown snakes like tall grass. 
I would love carpet pythons in my garden, but I would not feel comfortable with brown snakes, so I understand your concern.


----------

